# Letter from RFC



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, im just wondering if someone could answer a quick question? We were at the RFC a month ago where we were placed on the ivf waiting list and signed all forms etc. But we havent received a letter to confirm we have been put on the list. Im wondering whether it takes a while for this to come? Or if i should phone them to follow up? How long did it take for your letter to come after your appointment?


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

hello - i didn't get a letter to confirm that we were on

phone just incase


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi KellsBells, thanks for the reply. I thought i read a few threads online about getting a letter to confirm but if u didnt get one thats probably grand. I maybe just assumed we would get one. Im just use to hospitals missing things and errors being made! (Im sure everyone on here has experienced something like that before as well!). Thanks again


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

hi jenny

could be changed since i done it but i would ring just incase as they "forgot' a lot of things when i was doing it...just incase  fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Vicky_moo (Jan 15, 2015)

You don't get a letter with rfc, I was thinking the same thing! I was placed on list in January and got to top of list June was so surprised and delighted with speed of it!


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies girls. Its great to have somewhere to ask these little queries without feeling silly!


----------



## Weejays (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi ladies, im on the waiting list Rfc. I was put on it from the 12th August wondering if anyone knows how quickly the list is moving thanks xx


----------



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi weejays, sorry i dont know....wish i did!! LOL we were told 8 months. Hope someone else on here can let us both know x


----------



## Weejays (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi I rang them last week they can't tell you were you personally are on the list but they said they R currently contacting couples that hv been on the list from March so that's approx 7months


----------

